# Phrag. besseae



## Mahon (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, since it's _Phrag. besseae_ time, thought I would put up an ugly flowering one... there are more to come in the coming week... 







-P.A. Mahon


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 15, 2006)

"ugly" is in the eye of the beholder; I think it is cute....

Robert


----------



## Mahon (Nov 15, 2006)

Robert,

Thanks for the comment! 

This isn't the most attractive form of this species... I hope to have my best ones in bloom again later this week...

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks pretty nice to me too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2006)

Ugly? The only negative is see is the slight curl on the dorsal. It will be interesting to compare this with what you think is better in your others.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 16, 2006)

love the color


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2006)

THanx for the picture. I'm curious to know which besseaes this comes from.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 16, 2006)

NYEric said:


> THanx for the picture. I'm curious to know which besseaes this comes from.



Eric,

This one is _Phrag. besseae_ 'Smokin' x _Phrag. besseae_ 'Haven', came from OZ... I hope to have my peach one of this cultivar in bloom in about a week... 

-Pat


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 16, 2006)

Mahon said:


> I hope to have my peach one of this cultivar in bloom in about a


The ones bostonorchids was selling on eBay? Let us know how his stuff looks!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2006)

I got one from him, the plant was nice sized.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, I have one peach _Phrag. besseae_ from bostonorchids... it unfortunately broke in the mail, and he is replacing it with another in spike!  His plants that he offers are top quality, nothing displeasing about them. He does everything he can for you to be happy... I recommend this seller to everyone!

The peach one I have coming into bloom is not from him, but from OZ...

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2006)

Mahon said:


> The peach one I have coming into bloom is not from him, but from OZ...
> 
> -Pat



Well, they're all from OZ...at least this latest generation.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, they are all from OZ... my peach _Phrag. besseae_ came directly from OZ. The other peach came through bostonorchids, from OZ...

-Pat


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd certainly like to hear how you got Orchid Zone to ship you a single plant!


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh, I'm sure, like with the rest of us, he bought them from other people who bought wholesale amounts. Such as Victoria, Littlefrog, and Bostonorchids.

Not that that's a bad thing.... It's just the way us hobbyists can aquire Zone plants! And we all know it.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 16, 2006)

The peach _Phrag. besseae_ I got from a person who visited OZ a while back. There is also a more recent contact who visits OZ, and selects plants for me (and it is very much appreciated!)...

-Pat


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd like to visit that place...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2006)

In the Phrag section there are some amazing pictures posted by Lien Liu. Most of them are OZ plants. I am scared that if I went to OZ, more than OL, I would have to sell my soul to get out of there. The ultimate trip would be to EYOF and leave w/ a big lot of plants then go to Terry's and trade!! Weee!


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 17, 2006)

I actually bought two lots of the OZ besseae (100 plants each). So I will be set for a while. I have around 50 left, some of which look better than others due to a learning experience about summer temperatures in the greenhouse...

I did get two AMs (one 88pts!) and an even nicer flower that the judges slept through somehow, so it was worth it. That is really why I bought so many, not so much to resell as to get a few outstanding clones to breed with.


----------



## paphioland (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought twenty from Terry. I killed 5 of them with heat too. Oops. Luckily the best remain with me. Haha


----------



## paphioland (Nov 20, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I'd certainly like to hear how you got Orchid Zone to ship you a single plant!


do it all the time. although the price tag is usually upward of 1000 but not always.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow - what types of plants do you buy from OZ papioland?

e-spice


----------

